# What age did they have their first hair cut....



## Karina daly

I am debating if its time to get Dilys' first cut, its really quite long now but I do like it. However, shes not overly keen on being groomed, we are building it up slowly and I am aware of preventing the dreaded matting rather than having to deal with it later! Is it better to wait til closer to adult coat coming in? she is now 20 weeks.

what age did your pup have their first cut?

Karina and Dilys x


----------



## DB1

Well I would say its definitely time to visit a groomer - the earlier the better, she doesn't even have to have a haircut at all but it is definitely best to get her used to going, I'm 99.9% sure you will opt for the shorter look when she has her adult coat, it really does become a huge effort to keep the coats longer then, but for now if she is not matting just a visit for a bath and brush through, or even a socialisation visit and brush only would be a great idea. Find a groomer you like and trust and they will give you genuine advice. I have had some Cockapoo's coming and getting very stressed as they have not been until nearly a year and then find the whole thing a bit much.


----------



## emjon123

Definitely go just now! I waited till Bailey was six months and that was too long. If I had know before then how afraid she was going to be I would have introduced her to it much earlier. I have now found a fabulous groomer and she is much better now than she was. Unfortunately when Bailey is looking just perfect to me, it's usually time for a groom!


----------



## DB1

Thanks Carol for reinforcing how important it is, some take it in their stride but quite a few who are confident fun dogs get really nervous on the table, or when the dryer is on them. I really think it is something that should be on the tick list for the early socialisation period. Most people though underestimate how much grooming is required, and sadly most breeders do not explain that either.


----------



## Tinman

When he was matted!!! 
I got a very different looking dog back - thankfully it grows.
Poos coats area great due to the none shedding but high maintenance on the grooming


----------



## Karina daly

we have a great groomer in our town, and she has been there for a 'puppy pamper' to get used to being there, its just at home she is not so keen on the brush.

I think i just feel the same as with my babies... the first haircut is a sign of growing up! :-( 

think we will have to go for it soon.

Thanks

Karina and Dilys


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

We went as soon as they had completed all their shots. I think around 14 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

